# Canton Community Hall raided by police in anti-terrorist operation



## teqniq (Jan 24, 2012)

So what about this then? Heard about it down the pub earlier (so it must be true) - but seriously:



> An Islamic teacher whose group was at the centre of an anti-terror raid on a Cardiff community hall has said “we do not want to cause trouble”.
> 
> Abu Hajar, 29, of Grangetown, Cardiff, is one of the leaders of the Islamic group Supporters of Tawheed, which on its website says its core belief is the “domination of the world by Islam”. The group also rejects democracy and freedom, which it calls “false deities”, and adds: “We believe that it is only a matter of time until Islam will dominate the whole world and this is something that we believe in and are striving to see.”
> 
> ...



http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...-islam-not-to-preach-violence-91466-30185702/


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

also on bbc with video
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16711139


----------

